# Plasma 42 oder 50 Zoll?



## Auron (17. März 2010)

Guten Tag, ich möchte mit endlich einen Plasma und ne PS3 holen.
Ich machs kurz.
Der Panasonix TX-P50S10E (50 Zoll)  wäre eine Möglicheit oder die 42 Zoll Variante.
Sitze ca 4 Meter entfernt.
Ich frag mich nur... sieht man bei 50 Zoll schon die Pixel wenn man näher dran sitzt?
Also bei 42 Zoll nicht... Hat jemand damit erfahrung gemacht?

Danke!


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

nimm nen led und kein plasma.. und dann je nach dem was du an geld hast. ich hab mir nen samsung 8090 led mit 46" für 2000€ geleistet, 200hz und bin zufrieden. plasma verbraucht mehr strom und wird wärmer..


----------



## rabit (18. März 2010)

Jup stimmt mit dem Plasma aber Plasma hat auch die beste Bildqualität sprich schwarz Darstellung und Farbbrilianz.....kaufst dir während der Anschaffung des Gerätes ein etwas günstigeres Modell und hast die Stromkosten kompensiert.....
Bei 4 Meter Abstand würde locker ein 42 Zöller reichen da es evtl zu pixelig wird das Bild (je nach Auflösung)


----------



## Auron (18. März 2010)

Also ich würd schon gern von Full HD ausgehen, ist ein 50 Zoller bei Full HD aus der Nähe pixelig?

Ich würd schon gerne nen Plasma nehmen...
Die LED's verbrauchen auch nicht viel weniger Strom...
der 42 Zoller kostet 800€ für mich und verbraucht 230Watt.
Es handelt sich um das Modell tx-P42C20E oder das TX-P42S10
das wären nur 630 Euro.


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

kannst du schon nehmen, ein anderer grund für den lcd spricht aber noch, da du dir auch eine ps3 holst, also vermutlich zocken willst, da sind lcds weit mehr geeignet,
zum reinen blu-ray und dvd schauen ist aber ein plasma nie verkehrt


----------



## Auron (18. März 2010)

Warum sind denn LCD's besser für die PS3?
Mein Händler hat mir übrigens den neuen
TX-P42S20E gezeigt...
Montag ist Verkaufsstart. Dazu gibts aber noch keine Tests.
Schlechter als der günstigere Vorgänger wird der aber auch nicht sein oder?


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

die plasmas haben in der regeln den höheren input lag


----------



## enterthephil (18. März 2010)

Ich besitze nen PS 50 B650 von Samsung, isn Plasma, und das Bild ist göttlich!
Sitze ca. 3m weg und da ist kein Pixel zu sehen, vorrausgesetzt das zuspielmaterial ist dementsprechend.

Bei BluRay gibts absolut keine Kritik und das TV Bild ist auch mehr als OK. ARD, ZDF und Arte in HD sind schon nett. Ich hab mich von dem ganzen gerede nich umstimmen lassen, 50" sind zu groß und bli bla blub...ich würde nicht weiter weg sitzen wollen als meine 3m, schließlich will man doch das tolle Bild genießen!
Is meine Meinung, letzendlich musst du wissen was du möchtest, aber meinen "Segen" hast du für nen 50" Plasma...

Und kauf dir bloß kein LED kram...eh bloß heiß macherei, das Panel is trotzdem LCD, nur die Beleuchtung übernehmen LED´s anstelle der Leuchtstoffröhren.

Aber ist halt Geschmackssache, der eine mag LCD/LED und der andere Plasma


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

bild ist zu groß gibts bei mir auch nicht, da geb ich dir schon recht. man solls zwar der augen wegen nicht machen, aber es macht spass.
led tvs sind nicht nur heissmacherei, da gibts auch jede menge tests zu, gute geräte können sehr wohl auch bei den farben mit plasma-tvs mithalten


----------



## Sash (18. März 2010)

es gibt verdammt gute plasmas, sogar mit thx und 600hz von panasonic, aber die dinger fangen bei über 3000 an.. deswegen war ich für led, billiger und stromsparender..


----------



## Auron (18. März 2010)

Sieht man bei Full HD denn Pixel aus nähester Nähe bei einem 50 Zoller?
Wie gesagt beim 42 Zoller find ich nicht... aber die Pixel werden ja größer beim 50 Zoller.


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

ich hab nicht den eindruck dass, das so ist


----------



## Auron (18. März 2010)

Es gibt doch jetzt auch wieder neue... ich verliere da komplett den Überblick... bspw...
Vergleich für Panasonic TX-P50S10E, Panasonic TX-P50S20E
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was daran der Unterschied sein soll?
Reicht der Kontrast?
Ist der neuere besser?
Lohnt der Aufpreis? Und warum wiegt der 3 Kilo weniger?


----------



## feivel (18. März 2010)

die drei kilo wären mir egal...ich find grad die testvergleiche nicht...aber ich meine letztens erst gelesen zu haben, dass das bild nochne spur besser sein soll als der vorgänger und der stromverbrauch etwas geringer


----------



## feivel (19. März 2010)

toshiba hat im led sortiment meines wissens nur einen 46" für um die 1700-1800..fällt schonmal hier raus.


----------



## Low (19. März 2010)

Auron schrieb:


> Sieht man bei Full HD denn Pixel aus nähester Nähe bei einem 50 Zoller?
> Wie gesagt beim 42 Zoller find ich nicht... aber die Pixel werden ja größer beim 50 Zoller.



Bei Full HD Material is es OK bis gut. Nur HD wird schon schlechter und alles drunter kannst vergessen.


----------



## Auron (19. März 2010)

Ich finde beim 42er Zoll ist das Bild so wahnsinnig beeindruckend
Ich hab nur angst, dass ich jetzt das Teil kaufe und dann so nen sch...
gekauft hab.

Hab vielleicht vor mir dann auch gleich ne PS3 zu zulegen. Dann könnt ich wenigstens auch Final Fantasy XIII spielen 

Aus 3 Metern müsste das Bild dann aber auf jedenfall gut sein oder?

Ich werd mal schauen, ob ich nicht irgend einen 50 Zoller mal in Full HD sehen kann. Die Pixelgröße ist dann ja immer gleich groß


----------



## Low (19. März 2010)

3 Meter ist super 
Ich habe nah aber mit 30 cm und weniger definiert


----------



## Auron (19. März 2010)

So Leute, es wird auf jedenfall ein Panasonic 50 Zoll 
Ich überlege noch zwischen TX-P50S20 und TX-P50G20

letzter kostet normal 1600€ und ich bekomme ihn für 1400€ und der 1. kostet 1300€ und bekomme ich für 1150€. Könnt euch ja mal informieren.

Der Teure hat nen Kontrast von 5000000:1 der günstigere 2000000:1.

Schaut mal bitte.
Danke


----------



## Bruce112 (19. März 2010)

toschiba hatt auch gute lcd ,50 zoll fernseher plasma da wird schon einiges geld kosten stromkosten .

lcd oder led .

plasma kauft keiner mehr ,da kommt auch nichts neues .

http://www.preis.de/produkte/Panasonic-Viera-TX-P-50-S-20-E/651885.html

http://www.google.de/products/catalog?q=samsung+led&cid=10291636632618556998&sa=title#p

im promarkt für 1110 euro letztens gesehn


----------

